# A good scale to meaure hedgie weight



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2013)

So I want to start weighing Quilliam to make sure he maintains a healthy weight. (Im more worried about him being underweight, rather than obesity, because of the amount of running he does). A scale is on my xmas list for him and I think im going to go get him one! Anyone use any good scales for their lil hog?


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Dream list of features
- ability to measure to the nearest gram
- ability to zero scale (ie, put on food bowl, zero scale, fill bowl with food & just measure the food, or put on snuggle sack, zero scale, put on hedgehog + snuggle sack and only get the hedgehog's weight!)
- maximum limit of somewhere over 2lb (something outrageously over the normal maximum hedgehog-weight)
- waterproof (or water resistant) surfaces for easy clean-up in case of mid-weighing "accidents"
- easy to clean in case of mid-weighing "accidents"
- no weird protrusions, bumps, sharp edges that could cause harm if squirmy hedgehog flails mid-weighing
- a flat or large measuring surface (large enough to comfortably hold your hedgehog, even if he grows!)
- low to the ground to avoid painful falls if hedgehog decides that escape is a better option than staying put.

I use a STARFRIT 5kg Digital Kitchen Scale. I have no complaints, but it's also nothing all that special. I think it was about $20, available at Home Hardware (which I suspect is a Vancouver-only chain).

I looked at and liked the inStyle 5kg Slim Digital Kitchen Scale, but it was either more expensive or out of stock when I went to purchase it (don't remember).


----------



## sarahspins (Jun 25, 2013)

Most kitchen scales above the very cheapest ones will do what you all that you need.. measuring in grams is VERY common in baking


----------



## GusNJulesMom (Jul 4, 2013)

I bought one at Walmart & returned it because I didn't like the way it worked & it had given me crazy results several times. I then went to Amazon, did some research and ordered this one EatSmart Precision Pro - Multifunction Digital Kitchen Scale w/ Extra Large LCD and 11 Lb. Capacity

I'm very happy with it.


----------



## James 007 (Dec 24, 2013)

@Brittany
I have good idea for purchase a weight scale to measure your hedgie actually two type of scales used for specially measure the hedgi weight Analog & Digital but i would like to suggest you to purchase Digital Garamage Scale this scale is specially made for measure the little things which show's you all the weight and also the height in numbers.
I think now depends on you what scale you want to purchase but this scale is not expensive which i told you about.


----------



## James 007 (Dec 24, 2013)

James 007 said:


> @Brittany
> I have good idea for purchase a weight scale to measure your hedgie actually two type of scales used for specially measure the hedgi weight Analog & Digital but i would like to suggest you to purchase Digital Garamage Scale this scale is specially made for measure the little things which show's you all the weight and also the height in numbers.
> I think now depends on you what scale you want to purchase but this scale is not expensive which i told you about.


Well i have some more information collected which is good for help
Digital Weight Scales


----------

